# Moved the bed..now can't sleep...



## Elizabeth M (Apr 20, 2005)

About 2 weeks ago I moved our bed from one wall of our bedroom to the other and now I'm having the worst time sleeping. Do you think my brain/body has a problem with facing East/West instead of North/South? 

...some sort of electromagnetic thing or something? Anyone else ever had this problem? It's really odd.

Elizabeth


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Possibly! My father has always said that the direction of the bed has alot to do with a good nights sleep. We thought it was the funniest thing we had heard but now after moving ours, I tend to think that he might have something there! I'm facing west and am sleeping better than ever.


----------



## Ford8N (Nov 29, 2006)

Elizabeth M said:


> ...some sort of electromagnetic thing or something?


That is pretty silly. It probably has more to do with where the windows are in the room, airflow, light and such; unless you are a compass needle.

Try reading and drinking a beer if you have problems sleeping.


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

I know nothing of fung shui. We do have a very large mirror facing our bed but it doesn't affect our sleep! Our bed is also under the window which I enjoy because I'm one who loves to hear night noises when drifting off.


----------



## Elizabeth M (Apr 20, 2005)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> its a fung shui thingee...
> 
> I have NEVER read one thing on fung shui but I assure you thats it. Something about your chi and balance. :shrug:
> 
> ...


You may be right. I also don't know much about Feng Shui but there are times when you walk into a room and everything just seems to be "right" about the room and there are other times when you can sense something very wrong in a room... and it has to do with more than just decorating.


----------



## mrs oz (Jul 3, 2007)

Here's a link to the Feng Shui bed placement guide (From the book Feng Shui for Dummies)

http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-1112,subcat-HOME.html


----------



## LvDemWings (Sep 11, 2005)

mrs oz said:


> Here's a link to the Feng Shui bed placement guide (From the book Feng Shui for Dummies)
> 
> http://www.dummies.com/WileyCDA/DummiesArticle/id-1112,subcat-HOME.html


I'll have to see if I can make any of those layouts work. Unfortunatly the bedroom is 9x9 so my options are a bit limited. I'll be pulling the tape measure out later because I sure could use a better nights sleep.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I have been told that a mirror facing the bed (get yer dern heads out of the gutter now) disrupts sleep and that a bed should face east? Inquiring minds want to know....


Interesting. We have a huge "built in" headboard made up of mirrors. It goes from the bottom of the bed all the way to the ceiling. We can't stand the thing, but it was here when we moved in. It's like a big wooden multi-opening frame with a mirror in each opening. It will be a huge pain to remove, but worth it if we'll get a better night's sleep.

Personally, now that the kitties have their very own personal door we're sleeping a lot better than we were when we had kitties waking us at 3am and 5am to be let back inside!


----------



## Wildwood Flower (Aug 26, 2006)

I designed our bedroom so that our feet face the rising sun (East). I lived in a house like that one time, and I always loved that....seeing the sun rise at my feet. It's kind of my alarm clock.


----------



## Cresindo (May 17, 2007)

Great link, Mrs Oz. Thank you!


----------



## junie (Jun 25, 2007)

Head facing north for best sleep.

http://www.well.com/~mick/insomnia/insomnia.13.html


----------



## Rocky Fields (Jan 24, 2007)

Hey.

You can't sleep because you disturbed the Boogie Man under your bed and now he coming to get you;-)

Try a glass of warm milk and put something boring on the radio when you go to sleep.

RF


----------



## Snugglebunny (Oct 20, 2004)

i know how it feels - move the bed, tons of insomnia. The shadows change, the directions the sounds come from change, the comfort zones change, the lights from the hall or the windows change. It'll pass. Just gotta get used to it.


----------



## Marilyn in CO (May 12, 2002)

Hubby is adament about sleeping with his head north. In my natural health classes we were taught that the top of our heads emit and receive positive energy and sleeping pointing to magnetic north is a good way to balance the body, less stress and more in tune with the earth rythyms. Works for the old farmer......I however, can sleep in any direction.LOL Sleep is not my problem....getting up early and being cheerful.....find me a remedy for that. I am an owl.


----------



## Elizabeth M (Apr 20, 2005)

One thing I always make sure I do is arrange the bed so that any monsters or boogie men that come in get to my husbands side first !

and I'm only partially kidding...I always liked the idea of being "hidden" behind him while I sleep.

Elizabeth


----------



## Puddleduck (Mar 12, 2005)

I can't place my bed north because it would be sitting infront of the closet.


----------



## RenieB (May 12, 2002)

Give it another night and see how you do. My mother loved to change the room furniture around. One Saturday she moved the living room all around. My Dad arrived home after dark and he had a few too many drinks and he went into the living room in the dark and sat down on his favorite chair which was now on the other side of the room. We all woke up to sound of the that long sit to the floor. Mom, really laughed about it and had no sympathy for him at all. I often wonder if she didn't choose that day on purpose to move everything. 

RenieB


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

Do you have a wireless computer network?
Scott


----------



## Elizabeth M (Apr 20, 2005)

Scott in Florida Panhandl said:


> Do you have a wireless computer network?
> Scott


No, Just dial up. Why?


----------



## Oggie (May 29, 2003)

My wife moved our bed to the opposite wall and I couldn't sleep.

Then, I realized that my tin foil hat was doing no good because of the direction of the rays.

I invested in some tin foil socks and I slept like a baby (meaning I screamed most of the night and soiled myself).

We moved the bed back and everything was fine. And I quit walking locking myself in the closet every time I got up to let the dog out.


----------

